# Eclipse 3.4 und Visual Editor



## Peter3000 (13. Dez 2008)

Guten Abend, ich versuche seit ein paar Tagen den VE in Eclipse einzubinden. Bei den Anleitungen die ich finde steht immer nur das ich 

http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/downloads/drops/R-1.2.3_jem-200701301117/index.html

das hier runterladen soll und den inhalt ordner plugins und features in das eclipse verzeichnis in plugins und features kopieren soll.  Laut der Anleitung soll man dann nur noch eclipse neu starten und und man kann eine klasse anlegen "Visual Class" bei mir funktioniert das aber nicht :/

Kann mir einer helfen? :/

lg


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2008)

Spar dir die Hacks.
http://wiki.eclipse.org/VE/Update

*verschieb*


----------



## Peter3000 (13. Dez 2008)

Danke, hab es auch gleich mal versucht. Am ende der installation kommt leider eine fehlermeldung.

"Instal" has encountered a problem.

An error occured while  installing the items.

An error occurred while installing the items
  Error saving manipulator.
  C:\Programme\Eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.equinox.simpleconfigurator\bundles.info (Zugriff verweigert)


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2008)

> C:\Programme\Eclipse\configuration\org.eclipse.equinox.simpleconfigurator\bundles.info (Zugriff verweigert)


Keine Schreibrechte? Vista oder sowas? Starte das mal als Adminstrator


----------



## Guest (13. Dez 2008)

Ne, kein vista, win xp pro. :/ BIn als Systemadmin angemeldet.


----------



## Peter3000 (13. Dez 2008)

Es geht danke, es lag daran das das gesamte verzeichnis schreibgeschützt war -.-


----------

